# Selle SMP saddles. Experiences with them?



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm in the market for a new saddle and was originally looking at the Selle Italia SLR Flow, but then came across the SMP's. The reviews I have seen seem to be pretty good, but were old. 

Anyone have any recent experience with SMP saddles? What did you like or dislike about them?

Thanks in advance. 

Brandon


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I currently have both the SMP Evolution and the Selle Italia SLR *Super* Flow. Both are great, but I like the SLR Super Flow better.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

Keoki said:


> I currently have both the SMP Evolution and the Selle Italia SLR *Super* Flow. Both are great, but I like the SLR Super Flow better.


+1 for Super Flow. I rode many miles on that saddle and it's absolutely great. Everyone is different though, it may not be that comfortable for you OP. Make sure to test a lot of saddles before you decide.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

My first SMP was an Evolution. Never managed to get that one right. Then I got a Full Carbon, which was great except that it would give me the odd whack since it's unpadded. Now I have a Dynamic Crb which feels just as right as the Full Carbon, but has a wee bit of padding. Nice.

Very important to get the correct tilt with SMP, and also to get it quite a long way forward, since you sit far more to the rear of the saddle than with most other saddle designs out there. I changed from a 25 mm SB post to a 0 SB to get it right.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

I have a SMP Glider - swear by this saddle and use on both my road bikes. When time to replace will do so with same.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

I have a SMP Lite 209, and it is ok I guess for shorter rides. My issue when set up right the front of the saddle is higher than where your sit bones rest which causes increased pressure on things when getting low on the bike. Also it makes it difficult to move around on the saddle for different parts of a ride like climbing etc. 

Like some others so far in this thread also have the Selle Italia SLR Super flow which is much better and lighter and fine for long rides, like 6+ hours. 

My Favorite is the Cobb Randee - has a nice sweet spot to sit in, can move around, plenty of cut out the length of the saddle, just the right amount of padding, can ride off the nose and is great on long rides. The only pick on the Cobb Randee besides a little odd looking is the weight is a bit more than most.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Have owned SMP Stratos, Glider, Composit and Dynamic saddles. All were pretty good, and I owned them for a total of about five years...longer than any saddle previously.

Eventually, I replaced the Dynamic with a Specialized Romin Evo Pro, which I like.

The key is finding a seller who will allow you a test ride on the saddle of your choice. If you do a internet search, you will find a couple sellers who offer SMP test ride programs.

There is no magic bullet saddle, which is why the test rides are important.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

tvad said:


> The key is finding a seller who will allow you a test ride on the saddle of your choice. If you do a internet search, you will find a couple sellers who offer SMP test ride programs.


Or find someone selling a low mileage used one that didn't work for them at a discount to new (like me)


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Srode said:


> Or find someone selling a low mileage used one that didn't work for them at a discount to new (like me)


This works great. I bought a few of my used SMP saddles on E-Bay, and then eventually re-sold them for a small loss, which was reasonable considering the use I got out of them.


----------



## Klassikbike (Feb 28, 2014)

Id go with the made in Italy one over the made in Bangladesh one.


----------



## 499 (Jan 13, 2014)

The 1st bike i purchased had a horrible seat designed to make you walk cowboy style after a ride. A quick 'fit' for a smp seat involved sitting on a foam pad, of sorts, then a measurement of the indent left on the pad by my sit bones.

This was matched to the smp stratos which has marginally extra padding. Ive never looked back, great seat. I have the full carbon version but cant comment on comfort, has not been fitted yet.

Many friends have the smp and all love their seats. Note that the black version is the only leather seat, the rest are synthetic i believe.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Waiting on a Selle SMP TRK from Chain Reaction. (The base model)

Should be at my door any day, I'll let you know how it works out.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I have the evolution.

The positive is I can ride forever with no problems, now.

The negatives were that it took a lot of micro adjustments and time for my bones to get used to taking all the pressure to get to that point. 
Also related to the sit bones taking all the pressure is my choice of bib shorts became more important then before with no cut out when it seemed to not matter much which bibs I used.

99% of my rides are at least somewhat aggressive and I wouldn't trade the SMP for anything at this point but I do notice on the super casual rides I do sitting more upright the SMP is definitely not so great then. They make a bunch of models but I don't think the majority of them are designed with an upright position in mind and although I love the evolution on my race bike I'd be looking at something else for touring, commuting, or whatever riding put me in a more upright position.
Great saddles but definitley, IMO, not for everyone or every type of riding.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

I use the Dynamic on my bikes, I have tried over 15 saddles since I started cycling and these cured all issues with my male member. And I run a lot of drop which leads to a lot of pelvis rotation. 

Please read this article before deciding on a certain model.

ALL ABOUT SMP?S » Bike Fit » Pelvic » Steve Hogg's Bike Fitting Website


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies guys. I'd love to be able to demo each saddle for a while before I actually purchase, however I don't have a dealer in town that does that. They are dealers, but don't do demos. So, I'm left with having to purchase one, and hope that I can make it work (or that it feels just right). Really started looking at the Superflow as well since some of you really like it. I'm currently on a Toupe, and like it, but want something with a larger cut out and quite a bit lighter. 

It sounds like the SMP is quite a bit more particular and will take some more getting used to than other saddles?

I did demo a Williams Aurora SLC and really liked it, with the exception that it was VERY loud. I mean with the slightest little movement, it would creak....constantly. That was a deal killer for me. 

I still just a little reluctant to drop that kind of coin on something in hopes that it will actually work for me. I'll probably keep an eye on Ebay. I'm currently waiting for Ribble to have their 10% off sale. 

Thanks again all, I appreciate it. 

Brandon


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

I would suggest starting with dynamic and set it 2 degrees nose down. the saddle will be set farther forward on your seat post than a traditional saddle.


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

it depends if you like a flat or a curved saddle. SLR is a relatively flat saddle whereas SMP are curved, so if the SLR works for you I'd guess the SMP wouldn't (they are a polarizing saddle design - people either love or hate them). The only negative of SLR saddles is that they don't hold their original shape for very long - the start to sag. Other flat saddles with channel relief worth considering are the prologo zero II pas and the san marco mantra (new design).


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

BigPoser said:


> TI'd love to be able to demo each saddle for a while before I actually purchase, however I don't have a dealer in town that does that.


The following came up in a 2 minute search...

Bike Seat Demo Program

Saddles & Posts


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Can I ask a question of all you SMP (whatever version) users?

Are SMP's a good idea for someone if they move all around in the saddle frequently? I mean, I have bad cervical damage, plus lower spine damage, from an accident when a car hit me while I was on the bike some yeas back, and as a result, over the ensuing years when i re-taught my body to ride, I had to get to 155mm nearly flat saddle that allows me to move and change positions frequently----and this is true even in my very upright riding position (compared to when I used to race, that is, with a 15cm drop; now the saddle and bars are basically level). Thanks.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

BelgianHammer said:


> Are SMP's a good idea for someone if they move all around in the saddle frequently?


No. With SMP saddles your position is limited.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

In my experience, you don't _need_​ to move around on an SMP that's right for you. I was moving around on the Evolution, but not on the Carbon and Dynamic.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

kbwh said:


> In my experience, you don't _need_​ to move around on an SMP.


Agreed.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Here's a dislike, or at least something to be aware of: There's a big long hole in the middle of SMP saddles. If you live in an area where it rains it's a good idea to invest in a well engineered piece of plastic from Ass Savers. Sanremo proven:


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

bubba117 said:


> I would suggest starting with dynamic and set it 2 degrees nose down. the saddle will be set farther forward on your seat post than a traditional saddle.


My experience suggests the opposite. I need it nose up a bit to work.

By the way how to you measure something as precise and 2 degrees? I'm genuinely curious because I'd like to learn a way to measure angles (not just seat) incase I ever need to copy them to another bike or mark my starting point if I ever mess around changing things.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

My wife has been riding a Lite 209 for about 8 months and loves it now that she has it dialed in. She was using a Cobb Gen 2 prior to that and was having soft tissue discomfort. She says the 209 leaves her pain-free.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Jay Strongbow said:


> By the way how to you measure something as precise and 2 degrees?


I use one of these Digital Levels.

Just place a board over your saddle so it covers both the rear and nose, set the gauge on the board and measure. Be certain the bike is on a level surface...or measure the angle of the surface and be certain to use the same location when checking the saddle angle.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

tvad said:


> I use one of these Digital Levels.
> 
> Outstanding. Perfect. Thanks a bunch.
> 
> I'm that guy that doesn't have a cell phone and probably couldn't operate an iThing if my life depended on it so no shock I was in the dark about that angle measurment thing. Glad to hear such a thing exists at a reasonable cost. Thanks again.


----------



## bubba117 (Aug 20, 2012)

Jay Strongbow said:


> My experience suggests the opposite. I need it nose up a bit to work.
> 
> By the way how to you measure something as precise and 2 degrees? I'm genuinely curious because I'd like to learn a way to measure angles (not just seat) incase I ever need to copy them to another bike or mark my starting point if I ever mess around changing things.


I use a digital level. I make sure the bike is straight up and down on a level surface, then I use an old plaque and sit it on top of the saddle and then put the digital level on the plaque. And again position and saddle angle are all up to the user, just wanted to tell what worked for me, but I also run a lot of drop to the bars.


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

SMP saddles are some of the very few non-tensioned leather saddles that I can comfortably ride. I start with a neutral, level position, and then raise the nose until I find the sweet spot. They may look odd compared to other saddles, but once you actually ride one, it starts to make sense.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

stevesbike said:


> Other flat saddles with channel relief worth considering are the prologo zero II pas and the san marco mantra (new design).


Thank you for the suggestions. I'll check those out as well.


----------



## Jon D (Apr 11, 2011)

kbwh said:


> In my experience, you don't _need_​ to move around on an SMP that's right for you. I was moving around on the Evolution, but not on the Carbon and Dynamic.


agreed, my mountain bike has Fizik and i move around a lot on that when sitting, no need on the SMP just stand up every so often. Normal ride 40-60 miles.


----------



## BelgianHammer (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, all.

As much as I would like to try a Selle, it seems you all are saying you're pretty much locked into the position when you are sitting. Unfortunately, for some of us (as I mentioned in the post when I asked), I don't have a choice whether to move around in the seat or not. When you have severe spinal issues, missing sections of bones in your hips and lower back, plus the same thing in the upper back, I am required to move around in the saddle to relieve pressure on the spine, sit bones and muscles. As the cycling ortho surgeons said: "_you don't have a choice about this_". Thus I thought if I could move myself around in the Selle SMPs with no problems (like I do on the 155mm wide, flat paltform seats I have now, some of them also from Selle) I'd like to give the SMPs a try because so many people rave about them. But I realize not everyone is dealing with what I do. Thanks again! Save me dough, as the Selle's are wickedly expensivie to try and find out I couldn't even come forward, back and/or side-to-side.


----------



## BigPoser (Jan 11, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all your help. I ended up with a Selle Italia SLR Superflow. Took it out this morning for 25 miles and it is worlds more comfortable than my Toupe, especially when in the drops. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

kbwh said:


> In my experience, you don't _need_​ to move around on an SMP that's right for you.


^^^^Agree. I've been running a pair of CRB Dynamics and love them. The rails are VERY long so you can get where you need to be. And also, about 2.0 to 2.5 degrees of downward tilt feels best.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

kbwh said:


> In my experience, you don't _need_​ to move around on an SMP that's right for you. I was moving around on the Evolution, but not on the Carbon and Dynamic.


Someones desire or instinct to ride forward ("on the rivet") at certain times or way back when grinding big gears slow up hill has nothing to do with their saddle choice and if they have those riding habits switching to an SMP isn't to change those habits.


----------



## Donn12 (Apr 10, 2012)

which model SMP is comparable to the roman eve pro? I may want to try one of these


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

Donn12 said:


> which model SMP is comparable to the roman eve pro? I may want to try one of these


None are comparable. I've owned four SMP models (Stratos, Glider, Composit and Dynamic), and I presently own a _Romin Evo Pro_. 

They are all good saddles, but the shape of the SMP saddles makes them not comparable to the flatter Romin.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

I just received my SMP in the mail. It's the basic model, and it weighs like a brick. (It's replacing a full Carbon Toupe.)
It's the price I'll pay for comfort.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Donn12 said:


> which model SMP is comparable to the roman eve pro? I may want to try one of these


They publish measurments on their website. From there you can use your eyes to decide if you think there is any comparision to another saddle. I assume you'll conclude, no, there isn't.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

All About SMPs* from Steve Hogg's website is the most comprehensive resource I know about SMP saddles. If it's not in there, then it's not anywhere...




*Originally mentioned by bubba117 in post #14.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

jlandry said:


> I just received my SMP in the mail. It's the basic model, and it weighs like a brick. (It's replacing a full Carbon Toupe.)
> It's the price I'll pay for comfort.


Finally got a ride on this thing. What an odd experience. This saddle is like no other. On the first ride I had to dial in the position with a multi-tool. 
Started off with the nose at -2 degrees and the usual "plumb bob over the spindle" position. It was comfortable, but I kept pushing back to get my sitbones on the back of the saddle. Adjusted the nose angle higher and backed up the saddle and it felt better.
There is a slightly painful spot besides the two sides of the cutout, almost like you're "falling into" the cutout.

With the SLR Superflow, do you feel the sides of the cutout like I described?


----------



## jemsurvey (Aug 2, 2009)

It took me a couple months of very small adjustments to get my Dynamic dialed in. Don't give up, these are great saddles but they are can be a job to dial in. Also if you've not ridden a cut out saddle before you may have to get used to that also. I have now put the Dynamic on 3 bikes and I would say they are the best I've ridden.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

No. The SLR Superflow is flat so you don't "fall into" the saddle. The SMP is pointer on the contact point.


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I have a Selle Italia SLK which is a few years old. It's super comfortable, and the leather feels very high quality.


----------



## wannaXbe (Aug 30, 2012)

Out of the few I have used, The SMP trk has been my favorite. I have it on my S-works and ride it 50-75 miles per week. Took a while to get it set up right but now it is great. Plan to buy another one for my MTB.


----------



## charliethetuna (Jul 11, 2009)

i'm a bit late to the party but I have the TRK on my SS mountain bike. due to a recent injury I don't have much time on it but it seems like a good saddle. I want to get the HELL or the EXTRA for my SS road bike when I get it all put together.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

BigPoser said:


> I did demo a Williams Aurora SLC and really liked it, with the exception that it was VERY loud. I mean with the slightest little movement, it would creak....constantly. That was a deal killer for me.


My williams saddle rail failed after a few years. 










No biggie, I messaged Williams and they told me to mail it back. So I did. 

I included my original receipt and a nice letter in which I said that I got a few good years of use out of it before the rail unexpectedly failed. Since they have a good rep and have been good to me I do not expect a full return of my money but could use a small credit towards a new seatpost. 



No response for several days. 




So I messaged them on facebook. Keith responded: 

_The clamp was located at the carbon bend which led to the crack. In this case, there is not much we can do in terms of discounts._​
No, the clamp was not located at the bend. Check again. 

_I can see where your clamp typically sits. But I hope you see both the front and rear damage at the bends and the scaring track of the clear coat to the bends. To me, it suggests slipping of the saddle and damage at both ends. You actually have cracks at the front on both sides. This is very rare. We just do not have rail failures at Williams unless of crash or slippage.​_
No, there was no slippage or crash. If there was any scarring it was from installation. Just about the only thing that has *ever* happened was me hitting a pothole hard and bruising my underside. 


No response for a few days. 


So I asked again if there could be a good resolution. Keith again blamed me and quoted where I said that I hit a pothole: 

_You hit a pothole so hard you actually bruised your perineum. This is not a warranty issue._​

Some people have good customer service stories about Williams. Not me. The guy drug his feet responding to me and blamed me twice for his faulty saddle. 

When I buy new 'cross wheels this winter it will not be from Williams. 

YMMV


----------

